# Frogsitters in MD?



## Verticalface (May 25, 2014)

I'm in need of a frogsitter next week while I'm on vacation. I had someone lined up but they got cold feet. Does anyone have any recommendations? I have two azureus frogs in a 10gal viv. 

Thanks!

Allie


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Where in MD are you located?


----------



## Verticalface (May 25, 2014)

Hi Van, 

I'm in the northern part of Baltimore County. 

- Allie


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Van would be a good first choice but if he can't then contact me you could bring them over and then pick them up, just a couple more mouths to feed I always have excess food


Scott


----------



## Verticalface (May 25, 2014)

Hi! It looks like Van is going to watch them, but I have to ask... how the hell do you always have excess food? It's feast or famine for my little guys; either my culture is thriving or it's barely plugging along.  

Thank you!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I feed several hundred frogs so I always make more than I think I will need


Scott


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm gonna keep THAT in mind!!! LOL


----------

